# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Trolldi : comment un dveloppeur value-t-il votre CV ?

## Michael Guilloux

*Trolldi : comment un dveloppeur value-t-il votre CV ?* 
*Quels sont les lments qui psent le plus ou qui donnent une mauvaise impression dans votre CV*

Selon quil est lu par le dpartement des ressources humaines ou par un dveloppeur, votre CV se verra attribuer une valeur diffrente qui dterminera si oui ou non vous tes le candidat idal pour un poste. Steve Hanov, un professionnel de linformatique a donc essay dillustrer, avec un peu dhumour, la manire dont le CV dun dveloppeur est lu et valu par un RH ou par un dveloppeur. 

Pour un service RH qui ne connait pratiquement rien  la programmation, le profil de dveloppeur idal  un poste est celui qui mentionne le plus les comptences dcrites dans loffre demploi. Une lettre de motivation qui sadresse au recruteur par son nom est galement quelque chose de bien apprci par les RH, daprs Steve Hanov. Mais, cest totalement diffrent lorsque votre CV est lu par un dveloppeur expriment. Ce dernier recherche certains lments bien prcis qui donnent du poids  un CV. Il y a toutefois dautres indices qui lui donneront une mauvaise impression du candidat. Ce sont tous ces lments que Steve essaie dnumrer, par ordre dimportance en attribuant une note  chaque lment.

*Ce qui intresse un dveloppeur qui lit votre CV*

1. Vous avez crit un compilateur ou un OS juste pour le fun : +15
2. Votre CV a t compil en Latex : +12
3. Vous contribuez  des projets open source : +11
4. Vous avez crit un compilateur ou un OS dans le cadre d'un projet d'tude : +9
5. Vous avez un blog ddi  la programmation : +8
6. Vous avez t prsident d'un club de programmation ou similaire : +8
7. Vous avez effectu un stage chez un gant de l'IT comme Google ou Microsoft : +7
8. Vous avez crit des programmes complexes dans des langages dynamiques comme Perl, Python ou Ruby : +6
9. Vous avez une bonne connaissance d'au moins trois langages de programmation : +5
10. Les comptences pour le poste que vous occupez sont similaires  celles pour celui pour lequel votre CV est analys : +5
11. Vous avez un stage (pour les dbutants et les nouveaux diplms surtout) : +4
12. Vous avez cr une entreprise : +4
13. Votre page web personnelle utilise Rails, PHP ou ASP.NET : +4
14. Une adresse email associe  un domaine (de type @monentreprise.com par exemple) a plus de poids qu'une adresse de type @gmail, @yahoo, etc.). Cela joue donc en votre faveur : +3
15. Vous avez modifi des programmes complexes dans des langages dynamiques comme Perl, Python ou Ruby : +3
16. Vous avez une page web personnelle : +2
17. Vous avez eu un excellent cursus scolaire : +1

*Ce qui laisse indiffrent un dveloppeur qui lit votre CV :*

1. Vous avez obtenu des bourses d'tudes : +0
2. Vous numrez des postes que vous avez occups qui n'ont rien avoir avec la programmation : +0

*Ce qui donne mauvaise impression  un dveloppeur qui lit votre CV :*

1. Vous tes un dveloppeur avec un doctorat, mais  quoi cela va-t-il servi ? Cela va donc vous valoir un  -1.
2. Votre lettre de motivation est gnrique, pas assez originale et spcifique : -2
3. Si vous considrez qu'avoir des connaissances en Excel/Word est un atout tellement recherch pour un dveloppeur que cela doit tre mentionn dans votre CV, vous aurez aussi un -2 pour cela.
4. Des fautes de grammaire et d'orthographe dans votre CV vous feront perdre galement 2 points.
5. Taille des caractres trop petite : -3
6. Toute votre exprience de programmation se rsume au cadre scolaire : -4
7. Si vous ne maitrisez qu'un seul langage, cela va vous faire perdre galement 4 points.
8. Un CV de plus de 3 pages : -6
9. Votre CV comprend une section non pertinente : -6
10. Vous prenez des cours de certification dans une technologie : -7
11. Vous avez eu de faibles rsultats dans des matires pertinentes : -8
12. Vous citez votre exprience Visual Basic en premier : -10
13. Vous tes torse nu sur votre photo de profil Facebook : -12
14. Votre CV utilise une combinaison de tabulations et d'espaces pour indenter les diffrentes sections : -15

Source : Steve Hanov's Blog

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Selon ce barme, quelle note donnera un dveloppeur  votre CV ?
 ::fleche::  Quels lments donnent le plus de poids  un CV de dveloppeur ? Et quels sont ceux qui donnent une mauvaise impression ?

----------


## Vulcania

Il me semble vident que tout dev qui se respecte tourne sous son propre OS fait "main".  ::mouarf::

----------


## bilgetz

> Maitriser au moins trois langages de programmation


Ben justement moi, je me mfie de .

Quelqu'un qui sur son CV connait normment de chose me met la puce a l'oreille.
Souvent c'est un baratineur qui ne connais pas vraiment toutes les techno mise sur le CV.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Ben justement moi, je me mfie de .
> 
> Quelqu'un qui sur son CV connait normment de chose me met la puce a l'oreille.
> Souvent c'est un baratineur qui ne connais pas vraiment toutes les techno mise sur le CV.


Mouais. 3 langages, ce n'est pas excessif... Lorsque le CV liste 15 technos diffrentes, piochant chez C#, Java, PHP, Ruby, Perl, l'assembleur, ok, a parat beaucoup. Il faut quand mme pratiquer plusieurs langages,  partir du moment o on n'est plus grand dbutant.

EDIT : Le sondage parle de matrise mais le sujet ne parle que de bonnes connaissances de plusieurs langages. Largement diffrent.

----------


## Traroth2

Les points qui me paraissent trs bizarres dans la liste cite par l'article :

-Votre CV a t compil en Latex : Et alors ? Pour la plupart des postes, connaitre LateX ne me parait pas un avantage norme et ne pas le connaitre n'est sans doute pas un handicap. Au pire, on pourrait mme considrer que vouloir absolument se compliquer la vie n'est pas vraiment une qualit et peut crer tout un tas de problmes durant un projet.
-Vous avez t prsident d'un club de programmation ou similaire : Et alors ?
-Votre page web personnelle utilise Rails, PHP ou ASP.NET : Si le poste concerne du Java, je ne suis pas sr que a joue beaucoup. Et des page web perso en PHP, a court les rues !
-Une adresse email associe  un domaine (de type @monentreprise.com par exemple) a plus de poids qu'une adresse de type @gmail, @yahoo, etc.). Cela joue donc en votre faveur : Vous tes srieux, l ? Une adresse mail, c'est juste une convention, une manire de pouvoir tre contact. Qu'est-ce que a dit sur les capacits d'un dveloppeur ?
-Vous avez une page web personnelle : Si elle parle de philatlie, je ne vois pas en quoi on est avanc.
-Vous tes un dveloppeur avec un doctorat, mais  quoi cela va-t-il servi ? : Ben le candidat a dj eu  traiter des sujets trs complexes. On peut attendre de lui un peu plus qu'un petit script PHP.
-Votre lettre de motivation est gnrique, pas assez originale et spcifique : spcifique, ok. Original, a risque d'tre difficile. C'est quand mme un peu un thme impos. J'ai dj fait du recrutement, et pour moi, une lettre de motivation, a permet juste de savoir si le type a au moins lu l'annonce et pas balanc sa candidature  tout ce qui bouge. Difficile d'en tirer plus. Le pire, c'est que si quelqu'un envoyait rellement une lettre originale, dans 99% des cas, elle serait poubellise, "qu'est-ce que c'est que ce guignol"-style. C'est un risque qui fait qu'on peut difficilement exiger des candidats qu'ils fassent une lettre originale. Le mec fait pas a pour s'amuser ou se singulariser, mais pour trouver du boulot. EDIT : en fait, l'article original parle simplement de "lettre gnrique". L, on est d'accord.
-Vous prenez des cours de certification dans une technologie : Prendre des cours est ngatif, maintenant ???
-Vous tes torse nu sur votre photo de profil Facebook : Voila pourquoi mon compte Facebook n'est pas  mon vrai nom. Officiellement, je n'ai pas de compte Facebook.
-Votre CV utilise une combinaison de tabulations et d'espaces pour indenter les diffrentes sections : Un peu contradictoire avec "Si vous considrez qu'avoir des connaissances en Excel/Word est un atout tellement recherch pour un dveloppeur que cela doit tre mentionn dans votre CV, vous aurez aussi un -2 pour cela"

Sinon, il y a aussi de trs bons points.

----------


## Loceka

> Maitriser au moins trois langages de programmation
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ben justement moi, je me mfie de .
> 
> Quelqu'un qui sur son CV connait normment de chose me met la puce a l'oreille.
> Souvent c'est un baratineur qui ne connais pas vraiment toutes les techno mise sur le CV.


Ah bon ?
Donc matriser un langage "client" (javascript) + un langage serveur (Java/PHP/...) + un langage de requtage (SQL) c'est baratiner ?  ::aie:: 
Sans parler d'un langage de script (bash/Perl/python) pour les dploiements serveur.
Et sans mentionner non plus HTML/CSS qui mme sans tre des langages  proprement parler ncessitent quand mme une certaine matrise (surtout CSS).

Pour moi un bon dv (web) est quelqu'un qui matrise ou au moins connat bien ces 5 aspects-l.

----------


## Traroth2

Surtout que, si tu ne veux pas rester sur la touche, tu ne pourras pas faire toute ta carrire sur la mme techno. Par la force des choses, tu vas donc matriser plusieurs technos, au fil du temps.

----------


## satenske

> Ah bon ?
> Donc matriser un langage "client" (javascript) + un langage serveur (Java/PHP/...) + un langage de requtage (SQL) c'est baratiner ? 
> Sans parler d'un langage de script (bash/Perl/python) pour les dploiements serveur.
> Et sans mentionner non plus HTML/CSS qui mme sans tre des langages  proprement parler ncessitent quand mme une certaine matrise (surtout CSS).
> 
> Pour moi un bon dv est quelqu'un qui matrise ou au moins connat bien ces 5 aspects-l.


C'est peut tre vrai pour le dveloppement Web. Mais quelqu'un qui *maitrise* le C++, le Java et le Python, c'est dj plus difficile. Connatre les 3, pouvoir dvelopper avec, bien sr (et c'est mon cas), mais de l  les matriser...

Par contre, dveloppement Web, ou non, je suis d'accord sur le ct SQL. Il n'y a presque plus d'application, web ou client lourd, qui n'utilise pas de base de donnes. Mme avec l'utilisation d'ORM ou autre outils, la connaissance du fonctionnement de celles-ci ne peuvent tre qu'un plus.


P.S : je savais bien que mon CV en LaTeX ne pouvait tre qu'un plus \o/ \o/

----------


## petogo

> 2. Votre CV a t compil en Latex : +12


Par exprience, les CVs Latex sont bien souvent issu de templates gnriques. Rsultat, on a l'impression de voir constamment la mme chose, au mme format.
Donc oui si c'est personnalis et original et que a sort du lot, autrement je prfr encore un CV plus travaill sous word.




> 5. Vous avez un blog ddi  la programmation : +8
> 13. Votre page web personnelle utilise Rails, PHP ou ASP.NET : +4


Je ne trollerais pas sur le choix de ces technos qui ne sont pas vraiment "au gout du jour"
Mais dans le fond, si c'est juste une page web perso, un simple site static suffit. Le faire avec rails/PHP/asp c'est clairement de l'over enginering. 
Ce qu'on demande  un dev c'est de proposer des solutions adaptes au besoin, pas de sortir la machine de guerre  tout les coup.
Et mme dans le cas d'un blog dev, une solution static blog engine est bien plus approprie (Jekill par ex).




> 2. Vous numrez des postes que vous avez occups qui n'ont rien avoir avec la programmation : +0


Bien au contraire, on ne recrute pas une machine. On peut prendre l'exemple d'un prof de bio reconvertit au dveloppement :
la pdagogie, la gestion de conflit dans un groupe, s'adapter  son interlocuteur, etc sont des qualits recherchs pour un dev.





> 1. Vous tes un dveloppeur avec un doctorat, mais  quoi cela va-t-il servi ? Cela va donc vous valoir un  -1.


C'est svre, je ne vois pas de raison de retirer des points.

et j'ajoute :
15. Des technos rcentes sur le CV qui dmontrent que le candidat fait rgulirement de la veille techno. (+16)
16. Une diversit des projets sur lesquels le candidat  travailler (web, robotique, IOT, scurit, rseau, etc) (+16)
17. Participation  des concours / Hackathon &co (+16)
18. +1 par langue parle

.19 Un CV envoy en .doc ou .docx (-64)
.20 Plus globalement, un CV avec beaucoup de trous qui ne permet pas de comprendre votre parcours (-4)
.21 Continuer de faire du PHP en 2016 (-1024)  ::aie::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Les points qui me paraissent trs bizarres dans la liste cite par l'article :


C'est parce que tu te mets  la place du recruteur ou du patron d'entreprise et tu cherches la plus-value pour l'entreprise, alors que les points cits ici c'est le point de vue du dveloppeur, qui n'a pas les mmes attentes que celles de son entreprise et peut trouver des points importants alors qu'ils ne le sont pas objectivement.  :;): 




> -Votre CV a t compil en Latex : Et alors ? Pour la plupart des postes, connaitre LateX ne me parait pas un avantage norme et ne pas le connaitre n'est sans doute pas un handicap. Au pire, on pourrait mme considrer que vouloir absolument se compliquer la vie n'est pas vraiment une qualit et peut crer tout un tas de problmes durant un projet.
> -Vous avez t prsident d'un club de programmation ou similaire : Et alors ?


Cf ci-dessus.  :;): 




> -Votre page web personnelle utilise Rails, PHP ou ASP.NET : Si le poste concerne du Java, je ne suis pas sr que a joue beaucoup. Et des page web perso en PHP, a court les rues !


L-dessus par contre je suis d'accord. Ce point-l est un peu trop commun.




> -Une adresse email associe  un domaine (de type @monentreprise.com par exemple) a plus de poids qu'une adresse de type @gmail, @yahoo, etc.). Cela joue donc en votre faveur : Vous tes srieux, l ? Une adresse mail, c'est juste une convention, une manire de pouvoir tre contact. Qu'est-ce que a dit sur les capacits d'un dveloppeur ?


Mais tu ne comprends pas, a dchire d'avoir sa propre adresse plutt qu'une adresse gratuite ordinaire ! Du moins du point de vue dev ou adminsys.  :;): 




> -Vous prenez des cours de certification dans une technologie : Prendre des cours est ngatif, maintenant ???


Se faire certifier, c'est douter. Si tu es comptent, tu le sais.  ::mrgreen:: 




> -Vous tes torse nu sur votre photo de profil Facebook : Voila pourquoi mon compte Facebook n'est pas  mon vrai nom. Officiellement, je n'ai pas de compte Facebook.


Donc officieusement tu as un compte Facebook sur lequel tu es torse nu. Donne l'url stp.




> -Votre CV utilise une combinaison de tabulations et d'espaces pour indenter les diffrentes sections : Un peu contradictoire avec "Si vous considrez qu'avoir des connaissances en Excel/Word est un atout tellement recherch pour un dveloppeur que cela doit tre mentionn dans votre CV, vous aurez aussi un -2 pour cela"


Mais non tu es loin du compte. Dans un code source le problme est le mme. Indenter avec des tabulations ou des espaces est l'ternel dbat. Mais mlanger les deux est souvent considr comme un crime. Si tu fais a sur ton CV, il en sera de mme sur du code, c'est vident.  :;):

----------


## Grimly

Pour un dveloppeur, un bon CV, c'est un CV dans la corbeille. Les RHs font un tri dj trop pouss c'est bien suffisant.

Rien ne vaut un entretien o je pose des situations  la personne en relation  des technologies qu'il a pratiqu et o j'attends  ce qu'il argumente ses choix.
S'il va plus loin que ma propre rflexion ou pense  une solution que je n'avais pas envisage et qui peux rsoudre le problme alors c'est  mon sens une personne largement capable pour que je dfende son embauche.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Mais non tu es loin du compte. Dans un code source le problme est le mme. Indenter avec des tabulations ou des espaces est l'ternel dbat. Mais mlanger les deux est souvent considr comme un crime. Si tu fais a sur ton CV, il en sera de mme sur du code, c'est vident.


Le vrai problme est plutt de fournir le cv en .doc(x). 
Un CV doit tre fournit en pdf o ce genre de dtail est bien moins vident.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Si il parle de N.F.S. (Linux) et de loisir jeux vido (N.F.S. E.A.). (0)




> 14. Une adresse email associe  un  domaine (de type @monentreprise.com par exemple) a plus de poids qu'une  adresse de type @gmail, @yahoo, etc.). Cela joue donc en votre faveur :  +3


DynDNS ou autres (+1)

Certains environnement Linux sont pour un usage en Intranet (-1)

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Rien ne vaut un entretien o je pose des situations  la personne en relation  des technologies qu'il a pratiqu et o j'attends  ce qu'il argumente ses choix.
> S'il va plus loin que ma propre rflexion ou pense  une solution que je n'avais pas envisage et qui peux rsoudre le problme alors c'est  mon sens une personne largement capable pour que je dfende son embauche.


D'accord  100% Bon, ce n'est pas pour un dev, c'est pour un testeur manuel en presta de quelques mois qu'on cherche, et on a reu un CV. Mon chef fait la fine bouche : "bah, il a fait trop de ceci, pas assez de cela, il ne semble pas assez les mains dans le cambouis, il a faut 7 annes d'tudes dans un autre domaine avant de se dire qu'il fallait chercher ailleurs....."

Ma rponse : "rien  foutre. Soit il se jette sur les os  ronger que je vais lui donner en entretien, et il fera pareil pour les bugs, et ce sera une bonne recrue, soit il ne les voit pas, et on l'ignore". Homme, femme, jeune, vieux, diplm ou pas, expriment ou pas, rien  foutre. Je veux un(e) vicelard(e) qui aime bien adore chercher la petite bte, un(e) vrai(e) Franais(e) 100% raleur(leuse) qui ne voit que ce qui ne marche pas, et qui sache crire assez bien pour faire un rapport d'anomalie complet. Tout le reste, c'est de la distraction malvenue.

Bon, mes exigences sont un peut diffrentes des tiennes, vu que je recherche pour un poste diffrent, c'est normal. Mais le fonds est le mme. Le CV n'a pas grande valeur. C'est juste : "tiens, est-ce que ce candidate peut tre intresse par notre poste". Il y a marqu qu'il a dj fait du test, et a ne l'a pas fait fuir, donc il a droit  sa chance, d'aprs moi.

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est parce que tu te mets  la place du recruteur ou du patron d'entreprise et tu cherches la plus-value pour l'entreprise, alors que les points cits ici c'est le point de vue du dveloppeur, qui n'a pas les mmes attentes que celles de son entreprise et peut trouver des points importants alors qu'ils ne le sont pas objectivement.


Ben le but, c'est un processus de recrutement, hein, pas de se faire des potes. Si le dveloppeur n'est pas capable de donner un avis technique utile sur un profil, je ne vois pas de quoi on parle...



> Mais tu ne comprends pas, a dchire d'avoir sa propre adresse plutt qu'une adresse gratuite ordinaire ! Du moins du point de vue dev ou adminsys.


On n'a pas la mme ide du cool. Personnellement, a, je m'en bats l'oreille avec un steak de cheval. Fabriquer sa propre imprimante 3D, a, c'est cool !



> Se faire certifier, c'est douter. Si tu es comptent, tu le sais.


Ah bon, se faire certifier, c'est douter ? Comprends pas...



> Donc officieusement tu as un compte Facebook sur lequel tu es torse nu. Donne l'url stp.


Mais largement pire que a, en fait !  ::mrgreen:: 



> Mais non tu es loin du compte. Dans un code source le problme est le mme. Indenter avec des tabulations ou des espaces est l'ternel dbat. Mais mlanger les deux est souvent considr comme un crime. Si tu fais a sur ton CV, il en sera de mme sur du code, c'est vident.


J'avais pas fait le rapprochement. Ce genre de sujet futile m'a toujours fatigu. Je m'en cogne, mais d'une force...

Cela dit, dans un traitement de texte, tu n'alignes les lments avec des espaces, en fait. Pare que ce n'est pas vraiment possible, puisque l'espace est un caractre  chasse variable.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pour un dveloppeur, un bon CV, c'est un CV dans la corbeille. Les RHs font un tri dj trop pouss c'est bien suffisant.
> 
> Rien ne vaut un entretien o je pose des situations  la personne en relation  des technologies qu'il a pratiqu et o j'attends  ce qu'il argumente ses choix.
> S'il va plus loin que ma propre rflexion ou pense  une solution que je n'avais pas envisage et qui peux rsoudre le problme alors c'est  mon sens une personne largement capable pour que je dfende son embauche.


Le but, c'est de faire le moins d'entretiens possibles. Si tu fais passer un entretien  quelqu'un dont tu aurais dj pu voir sur son CV qu'il n'allait pas convenir, tu as perdu du temps et de l'argent. Et pris le risque d'embaucher quelqu'un qui ne fait pas l'affaire.

Et si tu ne connais pas le CV au moment de l'entretien, tu vas passer pour un con et c'est le candidat qui ne voudra pas venir. Moi, en tout cas, les entretiens o le mec dcouvre mon CV au moment de mon CV, a me refroidit.

----------


## Carhiboux

Bah, on va tre honnte, le critre numro 1 c'est la taille du bonnet de la candidate...

Le reste, a sapprend sur le tas.  :8-):  :8-):  :8-):

----------


## yukihira

> 1. Vous tes un dveloppeur avec un doctorat, mais  quoi cela va-t-il servi ? Cela va donc vous valoir un  -1.


Je ne comprends pas. Quelqu'un avec un doctorat ne devrait pas tre un dveloppeur? Il devrait tre quoi alors? Un peu "plus"? Un peu "moins"? (Dj, dfinir ce qu'est un peu plus ou un peu moins qu'un dveloppeur.)
Sinon, on peut tre dv avec un BTS, Licence, Master, Diplme d'Ing sans avoir un point en moins ou pas?

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Bah, on va tre honnte, le critre numro 1 c'est la taille du bonnet de la candidate...
> 
> Le reste, a sapprend sur le tas.


Les dveloppeurs sont (trs) majoritairement des hommes...  ::weird::

----------


## Garvelienn

> Les dveloppeurs sont (trs) majoritairement des hommes...


Ce qui implique une trs forte discrimination "positive" dans la majorit des cas. Je ne dis pas si c'est bien ou pas bien. Mais c'est un constat que je fais sur beaucoup de situations vcues: "c'est bien de prendre une femme, a en manque ici". Et dans un milieu compos majoritairement de femmes : "c'est bien de prendre un homme, a en manque ici"

----------


## Carhiboux

> Les dveloppeurs sont (trs) majoritairement des hommes...


Certes, et alors?

Tu as dj vu la raction d'un ou de dveloppeurs lorsqu'ils recoivent des CV d'hommes et de femmes ?

* Cas du CV d'homme : 
Le chef de projet regarde le CV, les comptences, l'cole, les projets et passent  autre chose en 2 minutes. Eventuellement en fin de journe il demande l'avis d'un ou deux devs.

* Cas du CV de femme : 
Le chef de projet appelle tout l'open-space, tout le monde accourt pour voir la photo sur le CV, commente "lintelligence physique" de la candidate, cherche sur facebook, instagram, et tous les rseaux sociaux des photos de la demoiselle qui entrainent d'autres commentaires tous plus classieux les uns que les autres. Au bout d'une bonne quinzaine de minute d'effervescence, on se rends compte qu'elle a vraiment eu un diplme, qu'elle a peut tre des comptences pas tout  fait dans les clous mais que pour elle, tout le monde veut bien faire un effort, et 5 mails sont dj partis  la RH pour appuyer sa candidature. 


Alors va me dire qu'avoir un gros bonnet n'est pas le critre numro 1 pour se faire embaucher  qualification gale?

----------


## jpouly

C'est marrant mais dans la liste je ne vois aucune notion d'expriences  ::aie:: .

C'est la seule chose qui compte  mes yeux. Les langages, et autres gadgets de geek (page web  son nom ou on raconte sa vie que tout le mode s'en fou) n'ont aucune valeur.

Les langages, la technologie, c'est comme une roue qu'on rinvente sans cesse. Si le dveloppeur a les notion de bases, a suffit gnralement.

Ce qui faut, c'est que le CV du dveloppeur montre qu'il sait s'adapter, et travailler en quipe, ou tout seul.

Mais, gnralement, les RH auront gicles le CV avant, parce que le mec y savait pas faire du bouzin en mode bignou. D'un autre cots, c'est pas ce dont le projet avait besoin  ::aie:: .

----------


## jpouly

> Je ne comprends pas. Quelqu'un avec un doctorat ne devrait pas tre un dveloppeur? Il devrait tre quoi alors? Un peu "plus"? Un peu "moins"? (Dj, dfinir ce qu'est un peu plus ou un peu moins qu'un dveloppeur.)
> Sinon, on peut tre dv avec un BTS, Licence, Master, Diplme d'Ing sans avoir un point en moins ou pas?


Ben tu te dis qu'un docteur a coute chre. Et un grouillot moins  ::mrgreen:: .

En plus, ce sera surement un gars pnible, plein de concepts thoriques et compliqus et surtout qu'il sera meilleur que toi pour rsoudre les problmes.

Donc dfinitivement, pas un bon dveloppeur  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## J@ckHerror

> Ben tu te dis qu'un docteur a coute chre. Et un grouillot moins .
> 
> En plus, ce sera surement un gars pnible, plein de concepts thoriques et compliqus et surtout qu'il sera meilleur que toi pour rsoudre les problmes.
> 
> Donc dfinitivement, pas un bon dveloppeur .


C'est fort possible que ce soit en effet le strotype du doctorant. J'avais voulut faire un Doctorat CIFRE  l'poque (en alternance boite-labo) sauf que la boite n'a jamais eu l'argent pour le financement, du coup plus possible, mais je l'ai fait apparaitre sur mon CV lors que j'ai dcid de plonger dans le grand bain.
Donc premier entretient le mec me regarde "MMMMmmmmmmhhmhmh doctorat....Mmmmhmhmhm .... sert  rien a !!! j'en ai un dj, a casse pas 3 pattes  un canard..... MMMmmhm mouai non on va arrter l "  ::calim2:: 

Du coup j'ai vir la rfrence pour la suite...

Mais il m'avait clairement fait comprendre ce qu'il pensait des doctorants... des mecs qui ne veulent pas quitter le systme scolaire et qui sont donc rfractaire au monde professionnel et qu'ils pensent tout savoir... En tout cas il n'a rien lu de plus sur mon CV et cette mention lui a suffit pour ne pas chercher plus loin.

J@ck.

----------


## Iradrille

> Pour un dveloppeur, un bon CV, c'est un CV dans la corbeille. Les RHs font un tri dj trop pouss c'est bien suffisant.
> 
> Rien ne vaut un entretien o je pose des situations  la personne en relation  des technologies qu'il a pratiqu et o j'attends  ce qu'il argumente ses choix.
> S'il va plus loin que ma propre rflexion ou pense  une solution que je n'avais pas envisage et qui peux rsoudre le problme alors c'est  mon sens une personne largement capable pour que je dfende son embauche.


Mouais, c'est quelque chose qui me drange assez.

a n'envoie pas un super message : "tu cherches du taff, on a pas lu ton CV; on a aucune ide si ton profil correspond; mais on se permet de te faire dplacer (et potentiellement perdre ton temps)."

Et un entretient qui n'aboutit pas est aussi une perte de temps pour l'entreprise.

----------


## Adriano5787

Donc apparemment les certifications sont un mauvais point.
Quelqu'un sait pourquoi svp ?

----------


## pnpanu

Juste une question: "pourquoi faire du PHP en 2016 serai un mal?"

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Juste une question: "pourquoi faire du PHP en 2016 serai un mal?"


Selon moi aucun mal, c'est une prfrence parmi d'autres, mais les convictions faisant l'objet de focus intellectuelle le problme.
L'empoissonnement intellectuelle, je suppose que tu es encore trop jeune pour savoir de quoi il s'agit vraiment ou mme comment le dpister.

----------


## pnpanu

En faite, je fais du php. C'est juste que puisque quelqu'un avait un avis diffrent, je voulai savoir pourquoi. De toutes les faons, le  php reste trs populaire en la matire et est adopt par un trs grand nombre de projets amateur ou professionnel

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Si intellectuellement tu es  laisse lors de la pratique de la discipline, je te souhaite le meilleur.

----------


## petogo

> En faite, je fais du php. C'est juste que puisque quelqu'un avait un avis diffrent, je voulai savoir pourquoi. De toutes les faons, le  php reste trs populaire en la matire et est adopt par un trs grand nombre de projets amateur ou professionnel


a explique mon -1  la rponse prcdente  ::D: 
Pour info c'tait du troll  ::aie::  pur et dur. 
Les dbats sur les langages c'est souvent une guerre de chapelle et un c'est bien souvent totalement strile, on s'attaque  l'outil de travail de l'autre,  son employabilit,  ses choix de carrieres, etc. Mais tu semble ouvert sur la question et je suis de bonne humeur, alors allons y.

Je ne dis pas que PHP est fini, mais simplement qu'il a bien moins le vent en poupe. 

Avec l'avnement des SPA et des architectures REST et micro-services, les besoins en terme d'asynchronisme, de scalabilit et de mcanismes venementiels font que PHP n'est pas trs "hype". Alors oui, on peut faire tout a avec des lib et frameworks ddies. Mais le language s'adapte tout de mme assez mal  ces volutions, et perd ce qui faisait sa force, sa simplicit et sa courbe d'apprentissage rapide. On peut aussi ajouter les problemes historique de PHP,,  savoir les perfs et les failles de scurit.
Fae  ces nouveau besoins, le langage python s'en sort bien mieux par exemple, j'ai meme vu dans le thread de discussion une personne venant de PHP qui s'y interesse.

Quant  sa popularit, php bnficie d'une bonne implantation historique en entreprise et de projets open-src clbres (wordpress &co). Le langage a donc une inertie trs importante et n'est pas prs de disparaitre. https://www.google.com/trends/explor...2F060kv,python Mais sa popularit n'est plus ce qu'elle tait.

----------


## marsupial

Dans certains cas spcifique, les recruteurs passent au travers de fantastique ressources. J'appelle cela des suiveurs. Je m'explique.
Tous ces critres correspondent au recrutement d'ouvriers pour l'usine. Hors, pour innover dans un domaine normalis, la ncessit devient l'originalit et les livres enferment la cration dans des strotypes n'apportant plus d'originalit, et donc, de valeur ajoute.
Toute mthode applique de manire idiote donne des idiots dangereux. Exemple. L'embarque  btement transpos l'existant selon des standards en faisant totalement abstraction des basiques de scurit et de ce sur quoi ils codaient sans prvoir l'avenir.
Rsultat : fonctionnel au prix de la scurit ET au dtriment de l'utilisateur.
Sign : un PDG chef d'quipe de consultant suite  deux ans d'enseignement chez Thals, pre du quantique et membre de la Ligue des gentlemen.

----------


## Grom61736

> Donc apparemment les certifications sont un mauvais point.
> Quelqu'un sait pourquoi svp ?


Il n'a jamais t dit que c'tait mal d'avoir une certification. Ce qui est mal c'est
"Vous prenez des cours de certification dans une technologie"

Et l je ne peux qu'appuyer. Il existe des bouquins gnralement assez bien fait et assez complet. 
Prendre les cours de prparations qui chiffrent souvent  plus de 1000 euros, c'est montrer qu'on ne sait pas s'auto-former et qu'on a besoin que quelqu'un nous dicte quoi faire pour pouvoir apprendre.

----------


## bilgetz

> Il n'a jamais t dit que c'tait mal d'avoir une certification. Ce qui est mal c'est
> "Vous prenez des cours de certification dans une technologie"
> 
> Et l je ne peux qu'appuyer. Il existe des bouquins gnralement assez bien fait et assez complet. 
> Prendre les cours de prparations qui chiffrent souvent  plus de 1000 euros, c'est montrer qu'on ne sait pas s'auto-former et qu'on a besoin que quelqu'un nous dicte quoi faire pour pouvoir apprendre.


Les cours seront sur ton temps de travail, l'auto-formation sur ton temps personnel.
De plus il existe plusieurs niveau de certifications, et avoir quelqu'un qui sais directement  quoi correspond le niveau de la certifications permet de gagner du temps sur ta recherche dans la documentations.
Je dirai galement qu'avoir quelqu'un  qui tu peut poser des questions te fait galement gagner du temps sur ta formations sans avoir besoin de chercher dans 100 pages d'un bouquin ou d'une documentation en ligne.

J pense plutt que dire qu'on a besoin de personne pour se former est une forme de vanit et peut tre que la personne ne se remet jamais en question.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Certes, et alors?
> 
> Tu as dj vu la raction d'un ou de dveloppeurs lorsqu'ils recoivent des CV d'hommes et de femmes ?
> 
> * Cas du CV d'homme : 
> Le chef de projet regarde le CV, les comptences, l'cole, les projets et passent  autre chose en 2 minutes. Eventuellement en fin de journe il demande l'avis d'un ou deux devs.
> 
> * Cas du CV de femme : 
> Le chef de projet appelle tout l'open-space, tout le monde accourt pour voir la photo sur le CV, commente "lintelligence physique" de la candidate, cherche sur facebook, instagram, et tous les rseaux sociaux des photos de la demoiselle qui entrainent d'autres commentaires tous plus classieux les uns que les autres. Au bout d'une bonne quinzaine de minute d'effervescence, on se rends compte qu'elle a vraiment eu un diplme, qu'elle a peut tre des comptences pas tout  fait dans les clous mais que pour elle, tout le monde veut bien faire un effort, et 5 mails sont dj partis  la RH pour appuyer sa candidature. 
> ...


Je dis juste que a ne s'applique qu' une minorit numriquement parlant. Pour les critres non officiels, il y a aussi l'ge, l'origine gographique/sociale, les coles/formations (tiens, il/elle est pass(e) par la mme cole que moi : +20)...

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Choix "Autres", parce que : 
- il n'y a pas de critre dans l'absolu, c'est la mission qui fixe les critres et leurs poids respectifs
- il y a des critres oublis qui peuvent avoir de l'importance : dure des missions, leur contenu fonctionnel, le contexte dans lequel elles ont t ralis, les enjeux...
- la cohrence d'ensemble du CV peut peser plus que chaque ligne prise indpendamment l'une de l'autre
- ce sont rarement les dveloppeurs qui valuent les CV, encore moins qui dcident au vu des CV

*Edit :*  et aussi, ce sujet serait plus  sa place ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/f59...que/emploi/cv/  :;):

----------


## akecoocoo

Ce que je regarde dans un CV pour un poste en rgie c'est la dure des missions... Une personne qui en 10 ans a fait plus de 6 clients, a m'inquite... En revanche quelqu'un qui en a fait 3 ou 4, a m'intrresse...

----------


## Grimly

> Le but, c'est de faire le moins d'entretiens possibles. Si tu fais passer un entretien  quelqu'un dont tu aurais dj pu voir sur son CV qu'il n'allait pas convenir, tu as perdu du temps et de l'argent. Et pris le risque d'embaucher quelqu'un qui ne fait pas l'affaire.


Je ne sais pas  quel rythme on te demande de faire des entretiens mais dans mon cas ce n'est pas tous les jours. Le filtre RH + CP est dj trs pouss. Faire moi-mme la fine bouche sur un CV en LaTeX ou pas serait exagr.
Si l'quipe RH ne filtre rien et a son bonus salarial sur les profils pousss plutt que ceux rellement embauchs, je comprends et partage alors trs bien ta raction.




> Et si tu ne connais pas le CV au moment de l'entretien, tu vas passer pour un con et c'est le candidat qui ne voudra pas venir. Moi, en tout cas, les entretiens o le mec dcouvre mon CV au moment de mon CV, a me refroidit.


Hmmm j'ai peut-tre utilis des mots un peu forts quand je parle du CV dans la corbeille mais je prends quand mme connaissance du CV avant l'entretien. Sinon tu peux imaginer que les problmes que je pense lui poser ne peuvent pas tre prpares. Je me cite :




> Rien ne vaut un entretien o je pose des situations  la personne *en relation  des technologies qu'il a pratiqu* et o j'attends  ce qu'il argumente ses choix.


J'insiste sur le fait qu'un entretien est prpar des deux cts. Le candidat prpare son argumentaire, tente de se vendre alors qu'il n'est pas du tout commercial. Devant cet effort, venir en touriste est insultant.
J'ai dj eu affaire  des "RT" qui ont dcouvert mon CV au moment de l'entretien et a m'insupporte galement, je ne souhaite pas le faire vivre moi mme (mme si j'ai dj eu des CP qui m'ont demand des entretiens surprise, je me suis excus auprs des candidats par ailleurs).

----------


## Sarwen

Ha ha, -1 seulement pour un doctorat. En France, c'est plutt -15 minimum. Et je ne plaisante mme pas. Au US a  l'air trs diffrent, mais ici c'est clairement quelque chose de trs mal vu.

----------


## Iradrille

> Il n'a jamais t dit que c'tait mal d'avoir une certification. Ce qui est mal c'est
> "Vous prenez des cours de certification dans une technologie"
> 
> Et l je ne peux qu'appuyer. Il existe des bouquins gnralement assez bien fait et assez complet. 
> Prendre les cours de prparations qui chiffrent souvent  plus de 1000 euros, c'est montrer qu'on ne sait pas s'auto-former et qu'on a besoin que quelqu'un nous dicte quoi faire pour pouvoir apprendre.


C'est aussi montrer qu'on sait reconnaitre ses limites, qu'on est capable de demander de l'aide, et qu'on est pas le genre  savoir tout faire quand on lui demande, mais rien quand il faut rellement le faire.

Ya du pour et du contre. Perso j'aurais pas un avis aussi ngatif sur les formations.

(Et pour pousser un peu : pourquoi il est si simple de trouver du taff aprs avoir passer 5 ans en cole d'ing ? Ce n'est pas cens montrer que tous ces ings ne sont justes pas capables de s'auto-former ?)

edit: aprs la valeur relle de la formation c'est une autre histoire; l dessus je pense que, de manire gnrale, les formations ne sont pas assez pousses et les diplmes / certifs trop simples  obtenir.

----------


## jpouly

> Prendre les cours de prparations qui chiffrent souvent  plus de 1000 euros, c'est montrer qu'on ne sait pas s'auto-former et qu'on a besoin que quelqu'un nous dicte quoi faire pour pouvoir apprendre.


c'est vrai que l'cole ne sert  rien. Il faut mettre les gommes derrires un bouquin et ceux qui comprennent pas, direct  l'chafaud  ::aie:: .

Trve de plaisanterie, avoir un formateur (professeur ou enseignant, comme tu veux) permet d'aller  l'essentiel et de comprendre les principes fondamentaux. Si tu ne comprend pas un concept, il pourra te l'expliquer d'une autre manire.

C'est ce qu'on appel la formation continu (et oui, les grands vont aussi  l'cole  ::lol:: ), et en plus les boites abondent des fonds  milliards (et j'exagre pas). Alors autant en profiter.

Aprs, les certifications, c'est comme le bac, c'est pas parce que tu l'as que t'es plus intelligent que ton voisin. a montre juste que tu maitrise une technologie ou un concept.

----------


## jpouly

*Attention : TROLL*  




> En faite, je fais du php. C'est juste que puisque quelqu'un avait un avis diffrent, je voulai savoir pourquoi. De toutes les faons, le  php reste trs populaire en la matire et est adopt par un trs grand nombre de projets amateur ou professionnel


Pour moi, il y a deux types dveloppeurs PHP : 
 - celui qui fait du WordPress ou du Joomla et qui a jamais vu une ligne de code de sa vie (ou si peu),
 - celui qui utilise un Framework type Symphony ou CakePHP, et l a ressemble dj plus  un dveloppeur.

Mais souvent, quand on parle de PHP, on parle de la premire catgorie. 

Pour continuer sur ma lanc, ce qui m'nerve le plus avec les dveloppeurs PHP, c'est leurs mconnaissances des bases de donnes. Faute  MySQL je pense.

Bon TROLL du mardi  ::mouarf::

----------


## el_slapper

Pour ceux qui lisent l'anglais, voici la thorie de Martin fowler sur pourquoi les certifications c'est mal.

Je ne dis pas qu'il a raison, je dis qu'on ne peut pas balayer son argumentaire d'un revers de la main( savoir qu'il n'a pas constat de corrlation entre la possession d'une certification et la comptence dans le domaine de la certification).

----------


## Felykanku

Moi je pense qu'un exemple vaut mieux qu'une centaines des pages. Si cela vous sied priere de poster aussi un exemple d'un CV qui respecte l'esprit de votre pub.

----------


## lewolf

Un bon dveloppeur, 
Qu'importe comment et avec quoi il dveloppe.
L'important c'est qu'il est compris ce dont il retourne.

VB < C# < A machin truc bidule mon cul.
Si t'as compris t'as tout compris

----------


## ciola

"Des fautes de grammaire et d'orthographe dans votre CV vous feront perdre galement 2 points."
Mais qu'en est-il de cet article ? Va-t-il perdre des points galement ?
Dans tous les cas, en voil une trs grosse :

"Ce qui laisse indiffrent un dveloppeur qui lit votre CV :

1. Vous avez obtenu des bourses d'tudes : +0
2. Vous numrez des postes que vous avez occups qui n'ont rien *avoir* avec la programmation "
 ::ptdr::

----------


## worm83

> Je ne comprends pas. Quelqu'un avec un doctorat ne devrait pas tre un dveloppeur? Il devrait tre quoi alors? Un peu "plus"? Un peu "moins"? (Dj, dfinir ce qu'est un peu plus ou un peu moins qu'un dveloppeur.)
> Sinon, on peut tre dv avec un BTS, Licence, Master, Diplme d'Ing sans avoir un point en moins ou pas?


PLUS JAMAIS!!!! J'ai boss avec deux doctorants, dans l'informatique dans deux mission diffrentes, et, peut tre je n'ai pas eu de chance, mais c'tait horrible. 

- Les mecs font un code de merde, non industrialisable
- Ils pensent tout savoir,que les autres sont des dbiles, sont imbu de leur doctorat
- Ils refusent de quitter le milieu scolaire, et sont toujours dans cette mentalit de gamin
- Rinvente des concepts dj existant en pensant qu'ils sont rvolutionnaires.


Parmi les exprience de travail les plus horribles de ma vie.

----------


## Invit

J'ai aussi travaill avec un type qui voulait faire son doctorat mais n'avait pas russi  pntrer dans l'antre du npotisme universitaire. 
Je n'ai pas de reproches personnelles envers lui mais son plus gros dfaut tait qu'il n'tait pas du tout passionn voir intress par l'informatique et que c'tait une job alimentaire. 
De plus, malgr un niveau universitaire de haut vol, il venait des mathmatiques pures et avait de gros manquement sur les concepts de bases de la programmation.
Au final, c'tait beaucoup de travail de formation pour en faire un dev trs moyen.
J'espre pour lui qu'il a trouv son bonheur dans un autre mtier, parce que franchement, c'tait du gchis.

----------


## oooopppp

> .21 Continuer de faire du PHP en 2016 (-1024)


PHP est utilis par prs de 30% des sites web dans le monde
et franchement j'ai du mal  trouver mieux, on parle de python mais
on dit que c'est pas trs adapt pour le web qu'il faut pouvoir le dployer sur serveur
 l'aide d'outil tiers (dj j'ai mal  la tte) puis il y a java, faut compiler, alors
pour faire du web et des petites applications (boutiques, rservations, jeux ducatif, etc)
PHP + SQL me semble tre un bon compromis surtout que maintenant, je booste mes applis/pages web avec ajax et jquery, a fonctionne, y a de la scu (bien sr faut y passer du temps), c'est ultra-rapide, tant entirement autodidacte, je ne suis ferm  aucune technologie, du moment qu'on m'en dmontre les bnfices et que son dploiement ne prend pas toute une journe !
Je lorgne pas mal sur node.js en ce moment qui a l'air d'tre assez simple/performant.

Alors je suis : Autodidacte, HTML5, CSS3, PHP7, MySQL, javaScript, jQuery, Json (+Prestashop+OSclass) appris et largement utilis/mis en situation en 3 ans (j'ai dcouvert une vraie passion).
Vous m'embauchez ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jpouly

> PHP est utilis par prs de 30% des sites web dans le monde
> et franchement j'ai du mal  trouver mieux, on parle de python mais
> on dit que c'est pas trs adapt pour le web qu'il faut pouvoir le dployer sur serveur
>  l'aide d'outil tiers (dj j'ai mal  la tte) puis il y a java, faut compiler, alors
> pour faire du web et des petites applications (boutiques, rservations, jeux ducatif, etc)
> PHP + SQL me semble tre un bon compromis surtout que maintenant, je booste mes applis/pages web avec ajax et jquery, a fonctionne, y a de la scu (bien sr faut y passer du temps), c'est ultra-rapide, tant entirement autodidacte, je ne suis ferm  aucune technologie, du moment qu'on m'en dmontre les bnfices et que son dploiement ne prend pas toute une journe !
> Je lorgne pas mal sur node.js en ce moment qui a l'air d'tre assez simple/performant.
> 
> Alors je suis : Autodidacte, HTML5, CSS3, PHP7, MySQL, javaScript, jQuery, Json (+Prestashop+OSclass) appris et largement utilis/mis en situation en 3 ans (j'ai dcouvert une vraie passion).
> Vous m'embauchez ?


Ben, est-ce que tu sais faire autre chose que du PHP ???? parce que demain, faudra peut tre faire du bignou avec un poil de michgru.

Quand je lis "java, faut compiler, alors" je me dis que t'es mal barr pour l'avenir, parce qu'en informatique au moins 95 % des langages sont compils. Donc -1.

Et puis on m'enlvera pas de l'ide que ceux qui font du MySQL n'ont vraiment jamais fait de bases de donnes de leurs vies (Sans jointures, sans procdures stockes, point de salut). Donc -1.

Et puis, la technologie c'est bien, mais la mthodologie c'est mieux. Si tu as utilis la mthode R.A.C.H.E. pour tout a alors l, je met +100  ::mrgreen:: .

tre autodidacte c'est trs bien , mais il faut aussi lire des livres un peu thorique en plus de la pratique, comme "la thorie des langages et de la compilation", les mthodes RUP et MERISE, l'UML, Le langage SQL et la programmation orient objet. a fera dj une bonne base  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Garvelienn

> Et puis on m'enlvera pas de l'ide que ceux qui font du MySQL n'ont vraiment jamais fait de bases de donnes de leurs vies (Sans jointures, sans procdures stockes, point de salut). Donc -1.


 Pourrais-tu dvelopper ce point, s'il-te-plat ? C'est juste par curiosit. Car je ne comprends pas les combats pro-Oracle vs pro-mysql vs pro-autrechose. Peut-tre pourras-tu clairer ma lanterne  ::):  (n'tant plus spcialis dans le domaine depuis un petit temps)

----------


## jpouly

> Pourrais-tu dvelopper ce point, s'il-te-plat ? C'est juste par curiosit. Car je ne comprends pas les combats pro-Oracle vs pro-mysql vs pro-autrechose. Peut-tre pourras-tu clairer ma lanterne  (n'tant plus spcialis dans le domaine depuis un petit temps)


La plus part du temps, les dveloppeurs Web utilisent la base de donnes pour stocker leurs objets (une table en fait). C'est pour a qu'ils jurent plus que par le NO SQL et le stockage avec du JSON, ou MySQL.

Crer et architecturer une base de donnes est un travail  part entire, qui se fait en amont du projet. Il faut dfinir la volumtrie des donnes, dfinir les espaces de stockages, dfinir les droits d'accs. Bref un vrai travail avant l'heure. (Bien sur, il faut savoir ce que fait le produit et avoir une ides des informations manipuls, ce qui n'est pas forcment gagn  ::aie:: )

Certains diront que c'est du temps  perdu, que de nos jours on a plus le temps de faire a. Je leur rpondrais que le vrai mtier de l'informaticien, c'est de structurer l'information, pas de pisser de la ligne.
On ne dveloppe pas une application pour une base de 10 Mo comme pour une base de 1To, ... Y a des choix de technologie et de codages  faire.

Maintenant, si tout le monde veut faire des bases de donnes  l'arrache, en dstructurant les  informations, tant mieux, a me fera plus de bouleau quand les utilisateurs se rendrons compte que c'est trop le bordel et qu'il faut tout remettre carr  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## lper

> Maintenant, si tout le monde veut faire des bases de donnes  l'arrache, en dstructurant les  informations, tant mieux, a me fera plus de *bouleau* quand les utilisateurs se rendrons compte que c'est trop le bordel et qu'il faut tout remettre carr .


Cool, tu pourras te recycler dans la sylviculture ! ::aie::

----------


## jpouly

> Cool, tu pourras te recycler dans la sylviculture !


C'est vrai que l'orthographe et moi a fait trois  ::aie::  (moi, l'orthographe et la grande inconnue  ::aie:: ).

----------


## lper

> C'est vrai que l'orthographe et moi a fait trois  (moi, l'orthographe et la grande inconnue ).


La grammaire aussi (sans tre mchant et y a pire), enfin bon c'est juste pour signaler et aussi viter ce genre de fautes que je dis a pour tout le monde !  ::zoubi:: (se rendre par exemple)
Je sors vite avant de me faire passer pour un justicier que je ne suis pas...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Et puis on m'enlvera pas de l'ide que ceux qui font du MySQL n'ont vraiment jamais fait de bases de donnes de leurs vies (Sans jointures, sans procdures stockes, point de salut). Donc -1.


Et moi quand je lit quelqu'un qui dit qu'il n'y a pas de jointures ni de procdures stockes dans MySQL, je me dit qu'il n'a jamais fait de MySQL de sa 
vie

C'est sr qu'on est pas au niveau du PL/SQL mais bon... De toute faon, chaque SGBD a ses avantages ou ses dfauts. Quand je voit qu'il faut faire une squence pour grer l'auto incrment sur la base de donne la plus chre au monde, je me dit que c'est bien ingal...

----------


## jpouly

> Et moi quand je lit quelqu'un qui dit qu'il n'y a pas de jointures ni de procdures stockes dans MySQL, je me dit qu'il n'a jamais fait de MySQL de sa 
> vie
> 
> C'est sr qu'on est pas au niveau du PL/SQL mais bon... De toute faon, chaque SGBD a ses avantages ou ses dfauts. Quand je voit qu'il faut faire une squence pour grer l'auto incrment sur la base de donne la plus chre au monde, je me dit que c'est bien ingal...


Les premires versions, si, mais il n'y avait pas de jointures. Aprs j'ai abandonn, trouvant mieux ailleurs.

Quant aux squences dans Oracle, cest la philosophie du produit. Tu as le droit de ne pas aimer. Tout comme lincrment automatique, a a ses avantages et ses inconvnients.

----------


## Garvelienn

Merci jpouly pour ton point de vue. J'avais aussi t surpris sur l'affirmation MySQL=pas de jointure. Mais je n'ai jamais utilis ses premires versions. En tout cas, je suis bien d'accord avec toi :  chaque besoin, sa solution.  :8-):

----------


## Iradrille

> Certains diront que c'est du temps  perdu, que de nos jours on a plus le temps de faire a. Je leur rpondrais que le vrai mtier de l'informaticien, c'est de structurer l'information, pas de pisser de la ligne.
> On ne dveloppe pas une application pour une base de 10 Mo comme pour une base de 1To, ... Y a des choix de technologie et de codages  faire.


C'est malheureusement pas compatible avec le traditionnel :
"bon vous avez reu les specs hier, ya dj 2 mois de retards sur le projet, on veut quelque chose  montrer au client fin de la semaine".
"viser le cours terme veut dire qu'on sera grave en galre plus tard pou rattraper tous les trucs mal penss au dbut..."
"osef, on verra plus tard"




> Maintenant, si tout le monde veut faire des bases de donnes  l'arrache, en dstructurant les  informations, tant mieux, a me fera plus de bouleau quand les utilisateurs se rendrons compte que c'est trop le bordel et qu'il faut tout remettre carr .


C'est vraiment un norme avantage du SQL (enfin, des bases relationnelles plutt).
J'ai essay de touch un peu au NoSQL (MongoDB / Cassandra), plus par curiosit que par besoin, mas... j'accroche pas. Vraiment dur de perdre toutes les garanties d'une base relationnelle.

Et le pire c'est une base SQL mal pense : on paye le prix d'une base relationnelle (gnralement plus lent / scaling moins bon / etc..) pour aucun gain...

----------

